# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  موسوعة الأردن

## معاذ ملحم

أهلا بكم في الاردن


العلم الأردني 



 
يستوحى العلم الأردني الوانه من علم الثورة العربية الكبرى التي قادها شريف مكة الحسين بن علي سنة 1916، فهو مكون من اللون الأبيض راية الأمويين والأسود راية العباسيين والأخضر راية الفاطميين، ويمثل المثلث ذو اللون الأحمر السلالة الهاشمية اما النجمة ذات الزوايا السبع الموجودة في وسط المثلث فهي اشارة الى الأيات السبع في سورة الفاتحة وهي اول سورة في القرآن الكريم.





شرطة الباديه


 
يعتبر الزي الرسمي الذي يرتيه رجال شرطة البادية وخاصة في وادي رم اكثر الأزياء في العالم لفتا للأنظار، فاللباس عبارة عن ثوب طويل لونه(كاكي)، عليها حزام عريض يمتد من الكتف الى الخصر لونه احمر وجيوبه رصاصية اللون ويندلي من الخاصرة مسدس مع خنجر معلق وبندقية ويعتمر رجال الشرطة على رؤوسهم الكوفية الحمراء المخططة بالابيض.


القهوه الأردنيه


 
طقوس تقديم القهوة العربية تضمن ثلاثة فناجين الأول للروح والثاني للسيف والثالث للضيف






حولت عوامل الحت والتعرية والظواهر الطبيعية والرياح وادي رم مكاناً فريداً لممارسة نشاطات ومغامرات مثيرة كتسلق الجبال وهبوط المنحدرات والهبوط بالمظلات والتحليق بالمناطيد






اغرقت الجمعية الملكية للغوص مركبة مضادة للطائرات من طراز L. M. 40 في مياه البحر الاحمر لتصبح صيداً اصطناعياً للمرجان والكائنات البحرية واصبحت اليوم موقعاً مدهشاً ليستقطب السائحين وهواة الغوص








 المرجان 

 

ليس نباتاً بل هو كائنات حية تنتمي الى فصيلة الحيوانات المعروفة بشعبة اللواسع، يتشكل صيد المرجان من الاف من هذه الحيوانات المتناهية الصغر، ويقتبس بشكل جماعي ونسبة نموها بطيئة، هذه الشعب المرجانية احدى المشاهد المثيرة في مياه خليج العقبة الذي يشتهر بكثرة وتنوع الاحياء البحرية التي تعيش فيه فهو موطن لحوالي (110) انواع من المرجان الناعم و (120) نوعاً من المرجان الخشن بالاضافة الى اكثر من (1000) نوع من الاسماك الملونة.



فصل الربيع



في فصل الربيع تتفتح اكثر من الفي نوع من النباتات والازهار البرية بما في ذلك الاتيون وشقائق النعمان الحمراء والسوسن الاسود الذي يمثل زهرة الاردن الوطنية




البحر الميت 





فنادق البحر الميت 






يظهر البحر الميت كبحر خال من الحياة الحيوانية والطحالب، ولكنه يحتوي كماً هائلاً من الأملاح والمعادن الغنية العناصر المتعددة المفيدة.


البحر الميت اخفض بقعة عن سطح البحر في العالم، يبلغ طوله 80 كم وعرضه (14 كم) يبدو من الجهة الشمالية اعرض واعمق حيث اعمق نقطة تصل الى 430 م اما الخليج الجنوبي فهو اضيق وضحل يكاد يبلغ عمقه (4 امتار) 


يستخدم طين البحر الميت في علاج العديد من الامراض الجلدية والتهاب المفاصل و هو مناسب لأستعادة نضارة البشرة وحيويتها، نظراً لانه غني بالترسبات المشبعة بالعناصر المعدنية وأحتفاظه بالحرارة جيداً.



مدينة العقبه



أكتشف مؤخراً في العقبة بقايا كنيسة تعود الى اواخر القرن الثالث الميلادي وتعد من اقدم الكنائس المكتشفة في الأردن وتبين أن أكمبناها مكون من القرميد المشوي.


تراث جرش


 
بدأت شركة احياء التراث في جرش بإقامة عروض يومية تصور الجيش الروماني والعربات التي كان يستخدمها الجند في حروبهم. يقام العرض مرتين في النهار واحدة عند الساعة الحادية عشر ظهراً والثانية الساعة بعد الظهر على مدار الأسبوع عدا يوم الثلاثاء. يظهر العرض خمسة واربعين فيلقاً رومانياً مرتدين كافة الأسلحة وهم يقومون بتدريبات المقاتلين الأشداء وورائهم عربات رومانية تقدم عروضاً لسباق يتكون من سبع جولات حول ميدان سباق الخيل الأثري.




قرية (كان زمان) 



منشأة مقامة على تلة تبعد عن عمان بإتجاه الجنوب 12كم، هي عبارة عن اماكن ومنازل قديمة جرى ترميمها ويقدم فيها اطعمة تراثية محلية، وفيها محال مخصصة لبيع الحلي والمنتجات التقليدية ويمكن للسائح ان يمضي فيها وقتاً رائعاً يخرج عن المألوف من حيث المكان والطعام والجو العام.



مدينة البتراء



ظلت البتراء منسية فترة طويلة الى ان قيض الله سبحانه و تعالى لها الرحالة السويسري (يوهان بيركهارد) عام 1812 بعد ان شق طريقه اليها مدعياً انه عربي من بلاد الهند جاء لزيارة قبر النبي هارون عليه السلام.








صورت مشاهد فيم المخرج (ديفيد لين) عام 1962 بعنوان (لورنس العرب) في موقع وادي رم حيث قام بادوار البطولة فيه بيتر اوتول واليك غينس وعمر الشريف.






وادي رم 



يشهد وادي رم كل عام حدثاً موسيقياً ضخماً حيث تتردد في وادي رم واعمدة الحكمة السبعة صدى موسيقى (ديستانت هيت) وعلى وقع نغمات موسيقى البوب،وقد شارك في حفل السنة الماضية اكثر من 1200 شخص غير عابئين بحرارة الجو او قسوة الطبيعة








يوجد في مياه البحر الاحمر في العقبة حيد بحري غير محدود من المرجان، يتكون من انواع عديدة منها المرجان الرافد، والمرجان الذي يتخذ شكل الفطر، والمرجان الورقي المنقوب ومرجان الأركيليا وهو نموذج اسود شبيه بالشجرة وموجود في اعماق البحر ويرجع الفضل في اكتشاف هذه الحيود المرجانية الى المغفور له الملك الحسين بن طلال رحمه الله.







الحصن المملوكي 
 

الحصن المملوكي الذي يتخذ شكل مربع تحيط به ابراج شبه دائرية عليها كتابات منقوشة بالعربية يعد احد ابرز المعالم التاريخية في العقبة وقد كان اساساً قصراً صليبياً أعاد المماليك بناءه في القرن السادس عشر

 *********************************

المتاحف

 متحف الحياة الشعبية



أسس هذا المتحف للتعريف بالعادات والتقاليد والقيم العربية، يشمل على مطرزات مختلفة ومفروشات وأدوات موسيقية وأسلحة يعود تاريخها إلى القرن التاسع عشر.
المكان : المدرج الروماني 
الهاتف : 4651742 
أوقات الدوام : يوميا من الساعة 9:00 صباحا إلى الساعة 5:00 مساءا ما  عدا  يوم الثلاثاء.



 المتحف الشعبي الأردني للحلي والأزياء

أسس هذا المتحف للحفاظ على التراث الشعبي، حيث يحتوي على أزياء وحلي أعمارها من 100 إلى 150 سنة، بالإضافة إلى لوحات فسيفساء يعود تاريخها للقرن السادس عشر.
المكان : المدرج الروماني 
الهاتف : 4651760 
أوقات الدوام : يوميا من الساعة 9:00 صباحا إلى الساعة 5:00 مساءا  ما  عدا  يوم الثلاثاء.



 متحف الآثار الأردني 

مؤسسة ثقافية تعليمية للتعرف على الحضارات التي توالت على الأردن، يحتوي المتحف على جميع المخلفات الأثرية من عصور ما قبل التاريخ حسب التسلسل الزمني وحتى العصر الإسلامي. تشمل المعروضات قطعا فخارية، تماثيل، مجوهرات(حلي)، كتابات قديمه، وقسما من مخطوطات البحر الميت والكتابة على الحجر.
المكان : جبل القلعة.
الهاتف : 
أوقات الدوام : يوميا من الساعة 9:00 صباحا إلى الساعة 5:00 مساءا ما  عدا  يوم الثلاثاء.



 متحف المزار الإسلامي 

يحتوي على قطع من مختلف العصور الإسلامية. نقوش وقطع عمله إسلامية، صور فوتوغرافية مكبرة للآثار الإسلامية.
المكان : بلدة المزار / الكرك 
الهاتف : 
أوقات الدوام : يوميا من الساعة 9:00 صباحا إلى الساعة 3:00 عصراً  ما  عدا  يوم الثلاثاء.



 المتحف الوطني الأردني للفنون الجميلة 

انشئ عام 1980 من قبل الجمعية الملكية للفنون الجميلة بهدف نشر الوعي والتذوق الفني ويملك المتحف مجموعة فنية معاصرة تعد فريده في العالم يزيد عددها عن 1500 عملا فنيا لفنانين من 47 واربعين دولة تشمل إضافة إلى الأردن الشرق الأوسط وشبه الجزيرة العربية وشمال ووسط وجنوب شرق آسيا وأفريقيا. يقيم المتحف معارض شهريه لفناني أردنيين وعرب وأجانب إضافة إلى ورش العمل والندوات الثقافية، وتضم مكتبة المتحف مجموعة كبيرة من الكتب الفنية المتخصصة. ومركزاً معلوماتياً عن الحركة الفنية للعالمين العربي والإسلامية
المكان : جبل اللويبده - دوار المنتزه - مقابل مسجد الشهيد الملك عبد الله 
الهاتف : 4630128
أوقات الدوام : يوميا من الساعة 9:00 صباحا إلى الساعة 5:00 مساءا ما  عدا  يوم الثلاثاء.



 صرح الشهيد 

أسس تخليدا لذكرى الذين استشهدوا دفاعاً عن وطنهم وأهلهم، ويعرض فيه تاريخ القوات المسلحة الأردنية منذ الثورة العربية الكبرى وحتى الفترة الحاضرة. 
المكان : المدينة الرياضية
الهاتف : 
أوقات الدوام : يوميا من الساعة 9:00 صباحا إلى الساعة 4:00 مساءا ما عدا  يوم السبت


متحف الأطفال

يعتبر هذا المتحف الأول من نوعه لما سيوفره للأطفال في الأردن والمنطقة من بيئة تعليمية تفاعلية ومليئة بالأنشطة التطبيقية والعملية، حيث سيتم افتتاحه رسميا للجمهور في غضون الأشهر الثلاثة القادمة. 
وسيفتح المتحف أبوابه للجمهور من الأطفال والأهالي وطلبة المدارس من العاشرة صباحاً وحتى السادسة مساء طيلة أيام الأسبوع ما عدا يوم الثلاثاء وحتى السابعة والنصف مساء أيام الجمعة وذلك برسم دخول قدره دينارين، إذ سيتسع المتحف لاستقبال ما يزيد على 600 زائر يومياً وفي نفس الوقت. 
وأكدت نائب رئيس مجلس الإدارة سمر دودين في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقد في المبنى الذي أصبح في مراحله الأخيرة من الإنشاء، أن المتحف سيفتح أبوابه لكافة الأطفال وحتى الأطفال غير القادرين مادياً وذلك من خلال يوم مجاني، مشيرة الى أنه التعاون سيكون مستمراً مع وزارة التربية والتعليم للوصول الى معظم المدارس الحكومية والقيام برحلات لزيارة المتحف. 
وسيوفر المتحف بحسب مديرته هانية صلاح لطلبة المدارس "مكاناً طالما حلموا به من أجل التعلم بأساليب ممتعة وجذابة ومفيدة في الوقت ذاته". 
وتابعت هانيا "إن المبدأ الأساسي والفريد الذي يقوم عليه المتحف هو توفير مكان للأطفال دون سن الرابعة عشرة يؤمن لهم وسائل تعليمية وتفاعلية ممتعة، تعمل على شحذ طاقاتهم ومخيلتهم وتعزيز نموهم من خلال اللعب." 
وقد تم إنشاء المتحف على أرض مساحتها 20,000 متر مربع، تحتوي على مساحة عرض خارجية تبلغ مساحتها 3000 متر مربع تبرعت بها أمانة عمان، ويحتوي المتحف على أكثر من 150 معروضة متعلقة بالمواضيع الأساسية التي يوليها المتحف اهتمامه وهي جسم الإنسان والطبيعة والتكنولوجيا. 
وقالت هانيا صلاح أن "المتحف عمل على إنشاء منهج تعليمي عملي يعزز المنهاج المدرسي الحكومي، وقد قمنا بتطوير هذا المنهاج بناء على الدراسات والأبحاث التي قمنا بها بهذا الخصوص على مجموعات بؤرية من الأطفال في جميع محافظات المملكة، وسيقدم المتحف من خلال هذا المنهاج تعليما تفاعليا يختلف عن ويضيف إلى ذاك المتوفر في المدارس ومكتباتها ". 
وأشارت هانيا صلاح: "سيتمكن الأطفال من دراسة الجهاز الهضمي على سبيل المثال من خلال الاشتراك في نشاطات بعيدة عن أسلوب التدريس التقليدي، مما يمكنهم من التفاعل مع عدد من الأدوات والألعاب التي تضع أمامهم نموذجا مطابقا تماما لعملية الهضم في جسم الإنسان وتوضح لهم مراحل هضم الطعام بأسلوب سلس وممتع". 
وتأتي فكرة إنشاء هذا المتحف بمبادرة من الملكة رانيا العبد الله عام 2000 بهدف تطوير وتحسين العملية التعليمية الإبداعية للأطفال الأردنيين بمختلف شرائحهم الاقتصادية، كجزء من عملية الإصلاح التعليمي التي تشهدها المملكة


 ****************************

هواتف ضروريــة في الأردن 

191 
شرطة النجدة 

192 
شرطة العاصمة 

193 
 الإسعاف الفوري

190 
 عمليات إدارة السير/حوادث المرور 

196 
 مديرية أمن العاصمة 

199 
 الدّفاع المدنيّ 

1211 
 خدمات تزويد المعلومات 

1212 
 استعلامات الدليل 

1214 
 تسجيل الأعطال 

1213 
 استعلامات الدليل الدولي 

1215 
 تسجيل أعطال الخدمات الرقمية

1216 
 استعلام البطاقات المدفوعة مسبقاً 

1217 
 خدمة المعلومات الصوتية 

1235 
 استعلام وتوزيع وتحصيل فواتير الهاتف 

1322 
 تسجيل المكالمات الدولية والوطنية 

1414 
 الساعة الناطقة 

1444 
 سماع البريد الصوتي من هاتف زبون 

1544 
 سماع البريد الصوتي من هاتف صديق 

4617101/199 
 طوارئ الدفاع المدني 

4750981/2/3 
 طوارئ الكهرباء 

5359970/1 
 طوارئ أمانة عمان الكبرى 

4749121 
 بنك الدم 

4642311 
 شكاوي الفنادق 

4453200 
 حركة الطائرات الملكية الأردنية 

4642311 
 شكاوي السياحة 

4896391 
 إدارة المرور 

4892283 
 رخص السّائقين 

5343402 
 شرطة المرور 

4921492 
 قسم شرطة جبل النصر 

4891944 
 قسم شرطة ماركا 

5603875 
 قسم شرطة الشميساني 

4642916 
 قسم شرطة زهران 

4777131 
 شكاوى الماء لعمّان 

4653535 
 قسم شرطة الحسين 

4891892 
 شكاوى الصّرف لعمّان 

4636893 
 قسم شرطة المدينة 

5661176 
 شكاوى مؤن الطّعام 

4784108 
 قسم شرطة ألاشرفية 

5661171 
 شكاوى الصّحّة 

5057635 
 قسم شرطة ألهاشمي 

5713853 
 قسم شرطة مرج ألحمام 

4651610 
 قسم شرطة ألويبده 

5063554 
 شكاوى شركة النّقل العامّ 

4634361 
 قسم شرطة المهاجرين 

4617393 
 البريد السّريع 

4160155 
 قسم شرطة القويسمة 

5341001 
 قسم شرطة صويلح 

4383001 
 قسم شرطة الزهور 

4021002 
 قسم شرطة سحاب 

4745350 
 قسم شرطة جبل التاج 

 رموز الهواتف المحلية في الأردن 

079 زين

077 اورانج

074 اكسبرس

رمز مفتاح المدن الاردنيه

02 جرش

06 عمان 

02 اربد

05 مادبا 

03 الكرك

05 الزرقاء 

03 العقبة 

05 السلط 

إن شاء الله تكونوا قد استمتعتم بالمعلومات الرائعه عن بلدنا و طننا الاردن الغالي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

التاريخ والثقافة

 لقد أصبح الأردن مركزاً ثقافياً مهماً في المنطقة ولهذا فإن الحركة الفنية والثقافية في الأردن في حالة حراك مستمر وتقدم متواصل




 عمان 

مدينة منبسطة تمتد على 19 تلة أو جبلاً تشكل العاصمة العصرية كما القديمة للمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية. عرفت بربة عمون-خلال العصر الحديدي ولاحقاً بفيلادلفيا، وتضم حالياً المدينة القديمة التي كانت فيما مضى جزءاً من عصبة ديكابوليس‏، ما يقارب الـ 1.5 مليون شخص. غالباً ما تسمى بالمدينة البيضاء بسبب مجموعة منازلها الحجرية صغيرة الحجم، تقدم عمان‏ تشكيلة من المواقع التاريخية مثل بالقلعة‏ ، والقصر الأموي والكنيسة البيزنطية و المدرج الروماني الذي يضمّ 6000 مقعد ما زال يستخدم في المناسبات الثقافية. كذلك تجد مدرجاً أخر أعيد ترميمه حديثاً، وهو الأوديون الذي يتألف من 500 مقعد ويستخدم للحفلات الموسيقية. وتمنحك المتاحف الثلاث الواقعة في المنطقة لمحة عن تاريخ وثقافة الأردن ، وهي متحف الآثار الأردني ومتحف الفولكلور الأردني والمتحف الأردني للتقاليد الشعبية




مأدبا

مدينة الفسيفساء الشهيرة بأرضية كنائسها المرصوفة بلوحات فنية مدهشة من الفسيفساء سيما خارطة الفسيفساء التي تعود إلى القرن السادس للميلاد ويظهر فيها القدس والأرض المقدسة وتتكون من أكثر من مليوني قطعة من الحجارة الصغيرة الملونة وتعرض فيها رسوماً للتلال والأودية والقرى والمدن وصولاً إلى دلتا نهر النيل بمصر. وتظهر قطع فنيه أخرى عثر عليها في كنيسة العذراء والرسل وفي المتحف الأثري رسوماً لعدد كبير من الأزهار والنباتات والطيور والأسماك والحيوانات الغريبة إضافة إلى مشاهد من عالم الأساطير ورحلات الصيد والقنص وأعمال الزراعة كل ذلك مرصوف بالفسيفساء الملونة التي كانت فناً شائعاً بدءاً من القرن الخامس الميلادي إلى القرن السابع في كنائس مأدبا وبيوتها.
والوصول إلى هذه المدينة العريقة سهل وممتع فمن عمان نحو الجنوب وعلى طول الطريق الملوكي السريع وعلى مسافة ثلاثين كيلومتراً يمكن الإنعطاف إلى يمين الطريق الملوكي ليجد الزائر نفسه على مشارف هذه المدينة التاريخية العريقة




البتراء

البتراء درة الأماكن التاريخية والسياحية في الأردن، إنها قبلة أنظار السائحين في كل أنحاء العالم، فهي المدينة الوردية المنحوتة بالصخر، ذات الحضارة العريقة التي أنجزها العرب الأنباط قبل أكثر من (2000) عام. إنها كنز من التاريخ والحضارة والفن، فهي فريدة في هندستها وسدودها وقنوات المياه المدهشة، تكمن الدهشة في هذه المدينة العظيمة في الممرالضيق المشقوق في الصخر والذي يفضي بالزائر اليها الى اكتشاف حقائق هذه المدينة الرائعة بدءاً بالخزنة التي تمثل نموذجاً فريداً للنحت على الصخر الوردي، فبعد أن يجتاز السائر هذا السيق الصخري الذي يمتد اكثر من كيلومتراً وترتفع جدرانه الى علو يصل أحياناً الي 200م يطالعه مشهد مدهش للخزنة المنحوتة بالصخر والمصقولة بدقة فائقة في الصخر الوردي الذي أن طالعته أشعة الشمس عكست طبقاً مدهشاً من الألوان المختلطة وبعد معاينة هذه التحفة المعمارية الفريدة تجتذب الزائر مواقع مذهلة تؤهل هذه المدينة لأن تكون واحدة من عجائب الدنيا القديمة والحديثة معاً. فهناك المباني المنحوتة بالصخر إلى جانب الحمامات والمعابد وخزانات المياه والأبواب الضخمة المقوسة والشوارع المبلطة المحفوفة بالأعمدة الرائعة والرسوم الصخرية الفاتنة ثم المسرح الذي يتسع لأكثر من (300) مشاهد إلى جانب دير ضخم ذي ارتفاع شاهق شيد في القرن الأول للميلاد.
وقد تم إفتتاح متحف أثري عصري يتيح للمشاهد معاينة بعض الأثاروالقطع والأدوات الأثرية التي تم إكتشافها في هذه المدينة النادرة المثال في العالم.
وإلى جوار البتراء تم إقامة مقام متواقع لما يظن بأنه ضريح للنبي هارون أخي موسى عليهما السلام ويقوم هذا المقام على قمة جبل دعي بإسم جبل هارون يقع ضمن سلسلة جبال الشراه




 جرش

هذه المدينة الكائنة في موقع متوسط بين شمال الأردن وجنوبه فهي على بعد بضع ساعات من جنوب الأردن حيث البتراء المدينة الخالدة، وهي واحدة من المدن العالمية الموضوعة على قائمة المدن الرومانية القديمة التي ظلت محافظة على آثارها ومعالمها.
فقد شهدت هذه المدينة ذروة ازدهارها في الحقبة الرومانية، حيث تعكس عبقرية المكان المنزلة الرفيقة للمدينة الرومانية التي كانت مركزاً رسمياً من مراكز الأمبراطورية الرومانية القديمة، فبعد ان تم الكشف عن معالمها التي كانت مخفية تحت الرمال مع تعاقب الأزمان، يتجلى المشهد عن مدينة عامرة بالشوارع المرصوفة والأعمدة المذهلة والمسارح والساحات والميادين والحمامات والأسوار الحصينة والأبواب الخارجية، تمثل جرش الآثرية نموذجا لتلاقي الحضارات وتزواج الثقافات الرومانية واليونانية التي نشأت في حوض البحر الأبيض المتوسط إضافة إلى روح الشرق والتقاليد العربية في العصور الأسلامية الأولى. فهي واحدة من منظومة المدن الرومانية العشر الديكابوليس وهي اليوم من أروع الأماكن الآثرية التي تحظى بأهتمام اعداد كبيرة من أفواج السياح والزائرين




العقبة

عرفت العقبة كمرفأ اساسي في العصور القديمة اذا كانت المعبر المائي الذي يربط البحر الأحمر بالشرق الأقصى والعقبة اليوم ميناء عصري ومدينة حديثة تضاهي الكثير من موانئ العالم الحديث، فعلاوة على كونها مركزاً تجارياً وميناءً بحياً مهماً على البحر الأحمر، فأن طبيعة المياه وجمال وفرادة الكائنات البحرية الموجودة في مياه بحرها تمثل تجربة رائعة لرؤية مستعمرات المرجان والأسماك والحيوانات البحرية الغريبة




 القصور الصحراوية

وتضم القصور الصحراوية معالم يتمثل فيها التاريخ بكل تفاصيله، ومن أهم هذه القصور: قصر عمره الأموي الذي يعتبر تحفة فنية معمارية إسلامية نادرة في قلب الصحراء، ويشتهر بقبته الرائعة وزخارفه الجميلة، والرسوم المشغولة بطريقة الفريسكو التي تمثل مشاهد من رحلات الصيد والحيوانات التي وجدت في المنطقة في تلك الحقبة، ومنها الأسود والنمور والغزلان والنعام. وعلى جدرانه أيضاً رسوم لملوك الأرض، ويبدو سقف قبة القصر التي تغطي حمام الماء الساخن وكأنه قطعة من السماء تظهر فيها الابراج السماوية المرسومة بمهارة فائقة. وفي ساحته هناك بئر ماء كان يتم رفع الماء منها بواسطة ساقية قديمة، وكان الماء ينساب في الممرات الفخارية تحت أرضيته لتدفئة البناء وفق نظام التدفئة المركزية المعمول به حالياً.
أما قصر الحرانة الذي يقع على بعد (65 ) كيلومتراً شرقي عمان فهو من أهم الآثار الأموية المصانة حتى الآن، ويتكون من (61 )غرفة في طابقين من البناء الذي يتميز بهندسته المعمارية التي تجعله شبيها بالقلعة، ويقوم في كل زاوية من زواياه برج دائري، وآخر نصف دائري يقع بين كل زاويتين. 
ويقع قصر الحلابات على بعد (25 ) كيلومتراً من مدينة الزرقاء، وتدل الشواهد الأثرية على أن أصل بنائه كان نبطياً، أما آثاره الظاهرة فتعود الى العصر الروماني، حيث بنيت مع قلاع أخرى لضمان حماية الطرق الشرقية. أما قصر المشتى القريب من مطار الملكة علياء الدولي في عمان فهو قصر فسيح يتميز بالعقود والقناطر. وعلى بعد( 95 ) كيلومتراً من عمان يقع قصر الطوبة، وهو قصر ضخم أنشئ من الآجر المشوي بالنار.
في المنطقة الشرقية تقع قلعة الأزرق التي تعود الى عهد الرومان، وهي مبنية بالكامل من الحجر البازلتي الأسود، وتطل أسوارها على واحة الأزرق التي كانت فيما مضى محطة رئيسة للقوافل




 القصور الصليبية

على طول طريق الملوك السريع المتجه من شمال الأردن نحو الجنوب، يستطيع الزائر أن يشاهد العديد من القصور والقلاع التاريخية التي تري حكايات أزمان قديمة حافلة بالأحداث والوقائع، فإلى جانب التمتع بالمناظر الطبيعية الساحرة والتي تتراوح بين تعرجات ومرتفعات وأودية سحيقة يمكن مشاهدة قلعة الكرك الآثرية التاريخية وقلعة الشوبك التي تمثل مثالاً حياً على العبقرية الهندسية في بناء القلاع والحصون الحربية أيام الصليبين هذا إلى جانب العديد من بقايا الكنائس التي بناها البيزنطيون ايام حكمهم لهذه البلاد فقد كانت هذه الأماكن نماذج للقوات العسكرية والدفاعات الحربية التي شهدت وقائع تاريخية حاسمة عبر فترات متتالية من التاريخ




 قلعة عجلون

والمعروفة أيضاً بقلعة الربض، نموذج حي على الهندسية المعمارية الإسلامية، فقد بناها عز الدين أسامة بن منقذ ، أحد قادة صلاح الدين الأيوبي عل قمة جبل يشرف على جزء كبير من وادي الأردن الشمالي ومنها يمكن مراقبة كل طرق المواصلات والقوافل التجارية الرابطة بين جنوب الأردن وشمال بلاد الشام، تم بناؤها عام 1184 م بحيث تشتمل على ابراج للمراقبة والدفاعات وغرف معيشة بداخلها وآبار للمياه وأدراج ملتوية ودهاليز عديدة فكانت مثالاً دقيقاً لعبقرية العقلية الهندسية الأسلامية في بناء القلاع والحصون. وهي اليوم أثر تاريخي مهم يمكن لزائرها الصعود إلى احد ابراجها ليشاهد مناظر مدهشة ومثيرة لوادي الأردن الخصيب والبحر الميت ومرتفعات وهضاب فلسطين وقباب القدس ومآذنها




 الكرك

ما ان تذكر الكرك حتى يبادر إلى الذهن استرجاع تاريخي لسيرة قائد صليبي كان نموذجاً للغدر والخيانة وسوء الخلق انه ( رنالد دو شاتيون) الذي خلف (بالدوين الثاني) الذي اوصى بالحكم من بعده لإبنه المجذوم والذي كان يبلغ من العمر (13) عاماً، وكان قد وقع مع صلاح الدين هدنة سلام، غير انه سرعان ما توفى فتولى بعده (رينالدو دو شتيان) هذا القائد السئ الصيت والسمعة والذي تزوج من الأرملة الغنية لحاكم الكرك الذي تم اغتياله وهي (سنيفاني)‘ وكان اول ما قام به هو خرق الهدنة المعقودة بين سلفه وصلاح الدين وتحرش في قوافل الحج وقام بهجمات غادرة متحالفاً مع ملك القدس (غي) مما دفع بالقائد صلاح الدين لخوض معركة فاصلة مع تلك القوات مسجلاً نصراً تاريخياً على الصليبين ومؤذناً بإنتهاء حكمهم وزواله عن هذه البلاد واستعادة كل القلاع والحصون التي كانت تحت سيطرتهم واجراء المزيد من الإصلاحات والترميمات عليها




 قلعة الشوبك

تقع قلعة الشوبك على ارتفاع 1330 م عن سطح البحر و تبعد حوالي ساعة عن مدينة البتراء على الطريق الصحراوي ويعتقد بأن منطقة الشوبك سكنت في 
الفترة الادومية ثم اعيد ترميمها في الفترة النبطية، ويبدو انها استخدمت كدير 
صغير للرهبان حتى اعاد بناءها الامير الصليبي بلدوين الاول حاكم الرها ومن ثم 
ملك القدس وذلك في عام 1115 م وقد اطلق عليها مونتريال
تضم القلعة تسعة ابراج منها الدائري والمستطيل والمربع ، تزينها الكتابات 
والزخارف من الخارج ومدخلها الرئيسي في الشرق.




 ام قيس

تقوم أم قيس على هضبة عالية، تطل فيها على وادي الأردن وبحيرة طبريا ويمكن للزائر للمدينة ان يتناول طعام العشاء ليلاً من على شرفة مطعم أنيق ذي إطلالة طبيعية رائعة.
عرفت قديماً بأسم "جدارا" وقد كانت احدى مدن الديكابوليس "المدن الرومانية العشر" حيث شهدت في العصر الروماني نهضة أدبية وفنية وعمرانية هائلة، فقد كانت مركز الثقافة والفن والشعر ومكان إقامة لعدد من الشعراء والفلاسفة بمن فيهم "ثيودورس" مؤسس مدرسة البلاغة في العصر الروماني، فأستحقت أن تنترع لقب "أثينا الجديدة" لكثر الشعراء والفلاسفة والأدباء فيها.
وعلى مقربة من المدينة وتحديداً إلى الشمال منها تقع ينابيع الحمة الساخنة ذات القيمة العلاجية والتي كانت مشهورة أيام الرومان، وهي الآن قادرة على إستقبال الزائرين بما توفر لها من مرافق حديثة للسياحة في احواض المياه العلاجية الساخنة وفيها اقسام احواض واماكن خاصة للنساء واخرى خاصة بالرجال.




 طبقة فحل

واحد من المعالم الآثرية البارزة على خارطة السياحة الأردنية، فهي غنية بآثارها العائدة إلى عصور غاية في القدم وهي واحدة من مدن تحالف المدن العشر الديكابولس، لذلك يغلب على آثارها الطابع اليوناني والروماني بالإضافة إلى كنائس بيزنطية واحياء سكنية تعود للعهود الأسلامية المبكرة حيث يوجد مسجد صغير فيها.




 أم الجمال

تقع ام الجمال , أهم المدن الشمالية في الناحية الشرقية , على حافة الصحراء البازلتية الشرقية وعلى مفترق الطرق القديمة التي ربطت سوريا والأردن و العراق . ما يستحق الزيارة هو بقايا عدة كنائس قديمة و أقواس بازلتية و بقايا قلعة رومانية . 




 ام الرصاص

كشفت عمليات التنقيب والمسوحات الأثرية التي تمت في موقع أم الرصاص عن أفضل فسيفساء موجودة في الكنائس البزنطية بعد أرضية كنيسة الخريطة في مأدبا حيث تصور أرضية تلك الكنيسة مدناً ذكرت في الكتاب المقدس لعهديه القديم والجديد على ضفتي نهر الأردن الشرقية والغربية.
ويوجد في هذه المدينة برج بزنطي يبلغ إرتفاعه 15م يظن أن الرهبان المسيحيين كانوا يتخذونه مكاناً للتنسك والإنقطاع عن الدنيا وملذاتهاز




 الطريق الملوكي السريع

يغلب الظن أن هذا الطريق التاريخي الطويل أخذ إسمه من الرواية التاريخية القديمة التي أوردها الكتاب المقدس بعهده القديم عندما زحفت جيوش حلف مؤلف من أربعة من ملوك الشمال على طول هذا الطريق لمحاربة الملوك مدن بسهل الخمس بما في ذلك مدينتا سادوم وعمورة، وهو الطريق الذي تمنى موسى عليه السلام أن يسلكه مع قومه عبر أرض أدوم للحصول على أرض كنعان أرض الميعاد.
وهذا الطريق يمتد مسافة 335كم (207) اميال مخترقاً جبالاً عالية وسهولاً واسعة خصبة واودية سحيقة، وأراضي شديدة الإنحدار وحدوداً للصحراء الشرقية وصولاً إلى الميناء الدافئ على شاطئ البحر الأحمر في العقبة، حيث تترامى على جوانبه العديد من المواقع السياحية والتاريخية التي تكاد تكون صفحات ناطقة لتاريخ قديم ومعجماً خاصاً بالكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد، فترى مدناً أثرية تعود إلى العصر الحجري ، وأُخرى تعود إلى عهد المسيح علية السلام كممالك عمون ومؤآب وأدوم وقلاعاً وحصوناً صلبه، وكنائس مرصوفة بالفسيفساء النادرة تعود إلى العهد البيزنطي وقلاعاً رومانية ومعابد نبطية ومدناً إسلامية وعاصمة الأنباط المدينة الأثرية الأكثر شهرة المنحوتة بالصخر

----------


## معاذ ملحم

السياحة العلاجية في الاردن

تعتبر الأماكن التي يستطيع المرء الحصول فيها على الشفاء الجسدي والعاطفي قليلة للغاية 
وربما تعتبر الاماكن في الأردن احدى تلك الأماكن القليلة التي يختفي فيها المرض الجسدي مع العاطفي. ويعود ذلك إلى الطبيعة الخلابة المتوفرة في الأردن بكافة مواردها العلاجية بدءا بالمياه الحارة الغنية بالمعادن مرورا بالوحل البركاني والطقس المعتدل وانتهاء بالمناظر الطبيعية الخلابة.
ويعتبر الأردن واحدا من الدول الرائدة في مجال الاستشفاء العلاجي، حيث أنه بالإضافة إلى موارده الطبيعية العلاجية من المياه المشبعة بالمعادن وشلالات المياه الساخنة والوحل البركاني، فإن الله أيضا قد حباه بالعديد من المستشفيات المتميزة والأطباء البارعين والذين أكسبوا الاردن مكانة معروفة في كافة أنحاء العالم. 


 مواقع العلاج الطبيعي 

هنالك العديد من المواقع السياحية الغنية بالمياه المشبعة بالمعادن والوحل البركاني، واللتان تجعلان منها منتجعات استشفائية يرتادها العديد من الأشخاص 
وهذي من أهم تلك المواقع الإستشفائية


 البحر الميت

 تعتبر هذه المنطقة منطقة دافئة ومشمسة طيلة العام، حيث يبلغ متوسط درجة الحرارة فيها 30.4 درجة مئوية. وتعتبر أشعة الشمس الرائعة في منطقة البحر الميت غير ضارة البتة للبشر القاطنين في تلك المنطقة. أما فيما يتعلق بالهواء فهو جاف ومشبع بالأكسجين. ويشتهر البحر الميت بطينه الأسود الغني جدا بالأملاح والمعادن. 
وتحتوي مياه البحر الميت على نسبة عالية من الأملاح، وخصوصا الكالسيوم والمغنيسيوم والبروم. هذا وإن التركيبة الفريدة من الأملاح والمعادن في تلك المياه تعتبر احدى المصادر الهامة للاستشفاء الطبيعي والذي يشرف عليه في المنتجعات المتوفرة مجموعة من الأشخاص ذوي الاختصاص . 


 حمامات ماعين
وتبعد خمسة وثمانين كيلومترا إلى الجنوب من عمان، وتنخفض عن سطح البحر بمقدار 120 مترا. وهي مشهورة بمنتجعاتها وعياداتها الطبيعية التي توفر العلاج للمرضى الذين يعانون من الأمراض الجلدية وأمراض الدورة الدموية والعظام والمفاصل والظهر والآلام العضلية، حيث توفر العيادات في تلك المنطقة أيضا نشاطات التدريب الجسماني.


 الحمة الأردنية
تقع الحمة على بعد 100 كيلومتر إلى الشمال من عمان، وتعتبر واحدة من أكثر المواقع العلاجية والسياحية الحيوية في المنطقة. ولقد تم تأسيس منتجعاً وبعض العيادات التي توفر العديد من الخدمات لزائري تلك المنطقة. وهنالك مركز للأشخاص الذين يعانون من أمراض ومشاكل في الجهاز التنفسي علاوة على مراكز توفر العلاج من الأمراض الجلدية والأمراض المتعلقة بالجهاز العصبي والمفاصل. ومن ناحية أخرى فإن فندق الحمة يمكن أن يوفر ملاذا للأشخاص الذين قد يرغبون بالبقاء أكثر من ليلة واحدة.


 حمامات عفرا
في الجنوب من الأردن، وعلى بعد 26 كيلومترا فقط من الطفيلة، تنطلق المياه الحارة من أكثر من 15 مصدرا لتملأ أجواء المكان بالمعادن الشافية. ويقول الخبراء أن هذه المياه على وجه التحديد لديها قوة هائلة على معالجة العقم والدوالي وفقر الدم والروماتيزم. ولقد تم بناء مركزاً للخدمات العامة بجانب المطعم والعيادة الطبيعية.


 المستشفيات الاردنيه

 يتمتع الأردن بشبكة طبية في كل من القطاع العام والخاص. وتعتبر الخدمات الطبية في الأردن مشهورة بإبداعها وبوجود بعض من أفضل الأسماء في مختلف الفروع الطبية. وفي عمان العاصمة، هنالك العديد من المستشفيات المتخصصة والتي تعالج السرطان وأمراض القلب والأمراض البصرية والعقم وطب الأسرة علاوة على مجالات التخصص الأخرى. وتعتبر مدينة الحسن الطبية واحدة من أكثر المراكز الطبية شهرة في المنطقة والعالم نظرا لاحتوائها على عدد كبير من أكثر الأطباء والجراحين أهمية في العالم.


المصدر 
وزارة السياحة والآثار الأردنية

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عمان

قامت عمان، عاصمة المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، على عدد من الهضاب والمرتفعات واخذت تمتد وتتسع عاماً بعد عام، لتشمل المزيد من المناطق والمساحات، وقد جاءت امتداداً تاريخياً لربة عمان ومدينة الحب الأخوي(فيلادلفيا) حيث أكسبها موقعها الجغرافي خصوصية فريدة لتكون واسطة العقد بين الصحراء ووادي الأردن الخصيب، من حيث المناخ المعتدل والأطلالة المرتفعة التي تتيح التمتع بالمناظر الساحرة الخلابة من كافة جهاتها الأربع. 







وعمان الحديثة مدينة نظيفة، تمتاز أغلب أبنيتها بأنها مبنية من الحجر الأبيض وتزين شوارعها الأشجار الخضراء، وطرقها المعبدة كل ذلك يجعل منها لوحة فنية فائقة الجمال، وهي نموذج رائع تجمع بين الأصالة والمعاصرة ففي قلب المدينة واطرافها وضواحيها تختلط الأسواق التقليدية والمشاغل الحرفية إلى جانب الفنادق الفخمة والمطاعم المتعددة الأصناف مما يؤكد عراقتها التاريخية وازدهارها المعاصر وقد شهدت في السنوات الأخيرة نهضة اقتصادية وعمرانية هائلة تضم مع ضواحيها حوالي نصف سكان الأردن الذين يمثلون مزيجاً من الثقافات والأعراق والطوائف تسودهم الألفة والمحبة ويجمعهم حبها وشرف الإنتماء لها. ويمتازون بالطيبة والكرم واحترام الضيف وأكرام الوافد وترحيبهم بإطلاع الزائر على المعالم مدينتهم النابضة بالحياة



ما هي عمان سيتي تور ..؟









عمان سيتي تور هي أفضل وسيلة للتعرف على المناطق الأثرية والسياحية والترفيهية والتجارية في مدينة عمان مثل سبيل الحوريات والمدرج الروماني وجبل القلعة وحدائق الحسين وشارع الوكالات وشارع الرينبو، بالإضافة الى المنتزهات والحدائق وألأسواق المفتوحة، وذلك من خلال مسار دائري للحفلات حسب الخارطة المرفقة.


الجولة السياحية

تبدأ الجولة من الساعة العاشرة صباحاً وتنتهي عند الساعة الثامنة مساءاً في التوقيت الصيفي، وتنتهي عند الساعة الثامنة مساءاً في التوقيت الشتوي على مدار السنة وتستغرق الحافلة مدة ساعتان ونصف الساعة للمرور بجميع النقاط.







ما الذي يميز عمان سيتي تور ..؟

تعمل الحافلات جميع أيام الأسبوع. 
بإمكان السائح النزول من الحافلة بأي وقت وفي أي نقطة من مسار الجولة. 
عدد نقاط وقوف الحافلة هي 45 نقطة. 
يتسنى للسائح الصعود إلى أي من الحافلات من خلال البطاقة الذكية. 
تردد الحافلات بكل نقطة وقوف في المسار كل 35-40 دقيقة. 
توفر أربعة حافلات سياحية حديثة مكيفة ومريحة نوع Neoplan)) التي تتسع ل 48 سائح. 
كل حافلة مزودة بمرشد سياحي على خبرة في معالم عمان. 
البطاقة الذكية:

البطاقات الذكية للحافلات كتوفرة في الفنادق والمطاعم والوكالات السياحية، والتي يتم تفعيلها لمدة 24 ساعة من وقت أول إستخدام في الحافلة، مع حرية جدولة الرحالة كما يشاء الراكب.

للحصول على البطاقات الذكية عمان سيتي تور يرجى تصفح الموقع الإلكتروني أو الإتصال بوكيل سفرك أو منسق رحلاتك اليوم!


أسعار البطاقات

الراكب الأجنبي: 10 دنانير أردنية أو 14 دولار أمريكي للشخص.
الراكب ألأردني: 5 دنانير أردنية.
10 دنانير للعائلة المكونة من شخصين بالغين و طفلين.

للمزيد من المعلومات الرجاء الإتصال بمكتب عمان سيتي تور

هاتف: 0096264399555

فاكس: 0096264384002







مواقف الباصات

أمانة عمان الكبرى ( راس العين)
سبيل الحوريات (وسط البلد)
المدرج الروماني
جبل القلعة
شارع جمال الدين الأفغاني (جبل الحسين)
مسجد الملك عبدالله (العبدلي)
تقاطع الكابيتال بنك (الشميساني)
شارع الثقافة (شميساني)
شارع عبد الحميد شرف (فود تاون)
فندق القصر (شميساني)
شارع عبد الحميد شرف (فندق الكومودور)
شارع ناصر بن جميل (السيفوي)
شارع الجاردنز (السيرك)
شارع الجاردنز (جبري)
دوار اليوبيل (مطعم طواحين الهوا)
فندق سدين (خلدا)
حدائق الحسين (المتاحف)
حدائق الحسين (الملاعب)
شارع الملك عبدالله الثاني (المدينة الطيبة)
سيتي مول (كارفور)
مكة مول
غرب شارع مكة
شارع مكة (دوار الكيلو)
شارع مكة (زعتر و زيت)
سوق ام اذينة
الدوار الخامس (مقابل HSBC)
الدوار السادس (صويفية)
مدخل شارع الوكالات (صويفية)
مخرج شارع الوكالات (صويفية)
شارع الأميرة تغريد (البركة مول)
عبدون مول
نادي فاي الرياضي (عبدون)
جنوب شارع الأمير هاشم بن الحسين (مقهى بلو فيج)
شمال شارع الأمير هاشم بن الحسين
دوار عبدون (بنك HSBC)
الدوار الرابع
الدوار الثالث (فندق لي رويال)
الدوار الثاني (فندق انتركونتينتال الاردن)
الدوار الأول (شارع الرينبو)
الدوار الثاني (الملكية الاردنية للشحن)
فندق جراند حياة عمان
مركز زارا - (شارع وادي صقرة)
شارع الأمير محمد
دوار الملك فيصل (وسط البلد)
الجامع الحسيني (وسط البلد)



( س و ج )


ما نوع الحافلات المستخدمة في الجولة؟

الحافلات"عمّان سيتي تور" هي حافلات حديثة ومريحة ومكيفة من نوع "Neoplan" تتسع لـ (48) راكباً، يقودها سائقون ذوو خبرة ولباقة ويرافقها مرشدون سياحيون على دراية بالمواقع والمعالم السياحية في عمّان



عمّان مدينة غنية بالمعالم السياحية, فهل ستغطي الجولة هذه المعالم؟ 

"عمّان سيتي تور" هي الطريقة المثلى لزيارة المناطق التي تمتاز بها عمّان العاصمة, فتمر الجولة بإطلالات جبل القلعة البانورامية, إلى عبق التاريخ في المدرج الروماني و سبيل الحوريات,فالأسواق التقليدية في وسط البلد, ثم الى أجواء الربيع في حدائق الملك حسين رحمه الله وغيرها الكثير من المعالم السياحية و التراثية



هل يستطيع الراكب النزول من الحافلة أثناء الجولة؟

تذاكر"عمّان سيتي تور" ( البطاقات الذكية ) تمنحكم حرية التنقل في الجولة, بإمكانكم إستخدام أي من حافلاتنا الأربعة في أي وقت و موقع على مسار الحافلة, فتحفظ لك التذكرة حق إستخدام الحافلة صعوداً 
أو نزولاً لمدة 24 ساعة




من أين أستطيع أن أركب الحافلة؟

الصعود والنزول ممكن في أي من المواقف ال(45) التي تسير عليها الحافلة لتتيح لكم حرية الإختيار و تنسيق الرحلة بما يناسبكم




هل ممكن أن أبقى في الحافلة طول وقت عمل الحافلات؟

بالتأكيد,عند أول إستخدام للبطاقة تبقى سارية المفعول حتى اليوم التالي في نفس الوقت خلال ساعات عمل الحافلات

----------

